# Grand Canadian Resort -- chances for trade



## aka Julie (Sep 5, 2007)

I've put in a request through II for the Grand Canadian Resort in Canmore, Alberta (near Banff) for any of the last 3 weeks in July 08.

Has anyone had any luck exchanging into this resort?  If so, what did you use for the trade (property name, studio, 1 or 2 bedroom, and season).

Right now II doesn't have any units available.

TIA


----------



## classicalcanadian (Sep 5, 2007)

*Grand Canadian*

Hi!

You have picked the right property but I would expect it will be difficult to get into.

Family members toured it when they were staying at the nearby Sunset Resorts property and were quite impressed.  It is much nicer.

We own at Fairmont Riverside at the low (Leasure) season and often check potential Alberta exhanges and getaways and it rarely shows up - when it does it is on short notice or in an "in between" season.  I would expect that it will be a difficult exchange.

Other suggestions for an Interval Exchange in the "area" would be the Bighorn Meadows at Radium about 2 hours away and the resorts ( Mountainside, Riverside, Hillside and Riverview) at Fairmont Hot Springs 2.5 hours away from Canmore - I would expect that you will have better luck getting those weeks there.

If you want info on Fairmont let me know, I have written a TUG review on Hillside and I am headed back there end of September.


----------



## sfwilshire (Sep 6, 2007)

classicalcanadian said:


> Hi!
> 
> Other suggestions for an Interval Exchange in the "area" would be the Bighorn Meadows at Radium about 2 hours away and the resorts ( Mountainside, Riverside, Hillside and Riverview) at Fairmont Hot Springs 2.5 hours away from Canmore - I would expect that you will have better luck getting those weeks there.



These resorts have had availability for summer 08. I've been looking for something located between Vancouver Island and Banff within a days drive of each and the resorts mentioned are all I've seen in II.

Sheila


----------



## Kola (Sep 8, 2007)

aka Julie said:


> I've put in a request through II for the Grand Canadian Resort in Canmore, Alberta (near Banff) for any of the last 3 weeks in July 08.
> 
> Has anyone had any luck exchanging into this resort?  If so, what did you use for the trade (property name, studio, 1 or 2 bedroom, and season).
> 
> ...



I wish you luck with your request. I was in Canmore end of June 07 for a couple of days. The town was packed. So was Banff full of thousands of tourists. Getting any week in July will be tough. There is a lot of new construction in this town, mostly fractional ownership, seasonal residences, - a trend that reflect Alberta's booming economy. If you really want a T/S exchange in July you need to broaden your list beyond Canmore. Frankly, I can't see any Canmore T/S owner giving up his July week to Interval. He can make money renting it himself.  Good luck. 

K.


----------



## aka Julie (Sep 8, 2007)

Kola said:


> I wish you luck with your request. I was in Canmore end of June 07 for a couple of days. The town was packed. So was Banff full of thousands of tourists. Getting any week in July will be tough. There is a lot of new construction in this town, mostly fractional ownership, seasonal residences, - a trend that reflect Alberta's booming economy. If you really want a T/S exchange in July you need to broaden your list beyond Canmore. Frankly, I can't see any Canmore T/S owner giving up his July week to Interval. He can make money renting it himself.  Good luck.
> 
> K.



Thanks for your advice.  I really would prefer to go late August, early September, but my husband is in education and we are restricted by his school's schedule.  We'll probably book lodging separately in a couple of locations that is cancellable as a backup just in case no TS exchange comes through.  I'm keeping my fingers crossed, but know it will be really hard.


----------



## geneticblend (Sep 20, 2007)

Hello Julie!
I too am in Interval member, and I have requested many of the resorts in Alberta as a trade. I have put in requests 2 years in advance, and have yet to get one. My husband is a teacher, and we are limited to summer travel. But we can travel _any_ week in the_ entire _summer. You would think that giving Interval ten + weeks with a number of resorts would not be a problem, but it is. Good luck!


----------



## JimH (Sep 20, 2007)

I own at Grand Canadian (early August) and can throw some light on what I'm seeing from the other side. Last two trades were to Maui, DD to the old Embassy Suites for her honeymoon and WKORV the following year. This year were going for Italy - nothing yet!


----------



## aka Julie (Sep 21, 2007)

*What did you use for exchanges?*



geneticblend said:


> Hello Julie!
> I too am in Interval member, and I have requested many of the resorts in Alberta as a trade. I have put in requests 2 years in advance, and have yet to get one. My husband is a teacher, and we are limited to summer travel. But we can travel _any_ week in the_ entire _summer. You would think that giving Interval ten + weeks with a number of resorts would not be a problem, but it is. Good luck!



Can I ask what timeshare property you own that you used to request the exchanges in Alberta?

At least you have all summer to work with.  Since my husband is a principal, he only gets off 2-1/2 weeks in the summer.  Real bummer.


----------



## Art (Sep 22, 2007)

Julie

We traded into Sunset Resorts in Canmore this past July.  The actual on-line exchange was made in February of the previous year (2006).  At that time, I had pretty much my choice of 2007 summer weeks.

When I have searched on-line, it looks like Sunset Resort deposits can be made 18 months or more in advance.  There were some summer 2008 weeks on line earlier this year, but there are none now.

If Sunset Resorts would meet your needs, you should consider putting in a request for 2009 fairly soon.  FWIW, I got our week in exchange for a Kona Coast week, but I have also seen the Sunset weeks on-line with various Marriott weeks.

I think I have only seen a rare off-season Grand Canadian week during my on-line searches.

Art


----------

